# VERY cheap car rental



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Have rented cars successfully off Doyouspain many times but my latest rental was def the cheapest. 

I have an annual policy for insurance for car hire (£36) so don't need to mess about with car rental companies own ones, so my bill for 1 week rental, Renault Clio for January.................€5!!


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Madness...........who is your annual policy with?


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Our friends have just rented a car for 28 days, cost €28. They passed on the one for €12!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

How can "any" company keep in business renting a car to you for those prices ?
There has to be a sting in the tail somewhere.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Don't think I am allowed to put it on forum in case I might be advertising so have sent you a message


If you google car hire excess insurance you'll get plenty of options. I don't think it's advertising to mention names but if it is I'm sure the mods will remove. I use insurance4carhire at around 35-40/ year, somewhat cheaper than the £100+ you'll pay with a car hire company for a week


----------



## Rheumatoid (Mar 3, 2016)

Just be careful of the fuel policy on very cheap rentals. Full to Full is the way to go if you don't want to give them the opportunity to claw back money in other ways.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I always prefer full to empty. I easily use a complete tank then put just enough in to get me back to sport. Always arriving with fuel light on


----------



## Rheumatoid (Mar 3, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> I always prefer full to empty. I easily use a complete tank then put just enough in to get me back to sport. Always arriving with fuel light on


Fair enough if you can do that but I never use enough


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Full to empty usually attracts a service charge of around 30 Euros plus the cost of the fuel.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Does full to full not have a fuel surcharge too?


----------



## Rheumatoid (Mar 3, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> Does full to full not have a fuel surcharge too?


Not the suppliers I have used


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers didn't know that

However I am often coming quite a distance back to the airport so fuels low and can't be assed searching for a petrol station


----------



## Rheumatoid (Mar 3, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> Cheers didn't know that
> 
> However I am often coming quite a distance back to the airport so fuels low and can't be assed searching for a petrol station


I usually only fly in and out of Alicante so know where they are to ensure it will still be full by the time I hand it in


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I got a Focus from Record for eight days for 70€ it's a full tank and when you bring it back you get a refund for what's in it. I also have the insurance4carhire policy , very good, so it all works out fairly cheap.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah that's what I do too, get refund on unused fuel but usually I have the petrol v distance worked out to the last drop.

/SNIP/


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Doyouspain are crazily cheap but they always hit you with a ?1000 to ?1500 excess depending on the supplier.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

That's why you take a yearly ins policy for £35-problem solved


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> That's why you take a yearly ins policy for £35-problem solved


But even with that policy, don't they block an amount on your credit card?

... they always do for me even though I have an annual policy and show them.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

They do but they just block it they don't actually charge it. If you damage the car they keep the £1500 which you then get back through your hire car ins


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

We've got the yearly policy aswell. But I still wouldn't want the hassle of claiming the ?1500 back. Has anyone successfully claimed it back. Please advise. Job done my backside.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I am sorry but I didn't realise I had forced you to use them!!!!


Here's an idea if you don't like them don't use them-job done!!!!

Meanwhile for whoever wants it here's reviews


https://www.topcashback.co.uk/icarhireinsurance/reviews


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

In my limited experience, the excess cover may not be a guarantee in all circumstances. In order to process a claim they require photographic proof of any alleged damage, as well as a final invoice for repairs carried out. At least the policy I have does and that is a reasonable requirement.

From what I can see budget hire firms charge for "damage" but do not actually carry out repairs, hence there is no final invoice for actual repairs.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Maybe I will chalk this down to yet another thread I posted in order to help but now regret bothering!!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Swerve said:


> We've got the yearly policy aswell. But I still wouldn't want the hassle of claiming the ?1500 back. Has anyone successfully claimed it back. Please advise. Job done my backside.


But that's the way it works. Even with the policy, you MUST have an amount blocked on your card.

I don't know of a way around this - do you?


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting rabicat. Don't know why you're getting your knickers in a twist. I was just pointing out the excess you have to pay. You keep using them and it will keep my supplier with cars free at a decent rate without all the smoke and mirrors. Even with the cheap rate of rental they always stitch you up with the fuel policy. Ie if your only over for a week you don't need a full tank and empty scenario. 

KEEP CALM AND WELL.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

I have experience of exactly what Rabbitcat is describing, been using it for three years now. 
Not going to post links but that money saving man Martin Lewis does have some discount options on yearly policies, just checked and it was £30.50 for me. Also interesting to know that up to 6 people listed as additional drivers on the hire policy are covered on these yearly policies.

Yes every time they block that amount.

We have had one occasion when we got charged for damage we hadn't caused. Record kept back 70€ of the 1250€ and yes we could have claimed it without issues..

They do require photos, we always do them before and after and now take a torch with us as we are sure the lights are dimmed to fool you into thinking there is no damage (conspiracy theorist in me)! 

The insurance companies will also want ALL the original paperwork, so I always photo the insurance policy that is within the glove box when you hire; actually think it's a bond rather than insurance. It's like any insurance, generally a one way deal unless you are a good hoop jumper :juggle:

PLEASE check that it meets your needs though, it meets ours but may not meet yours

Oh..

GOLDCAR
GoRECORD
INTERENT
RENTACAR 
EUROPCAR 

None of the above charge any sort of surcharge for FULL/FULL though you may loose out (or perhaps gain) on exchange rates and because you HAVE to pay with Credit Card a exchange rate fee, unless you have a Spanish Credit card


----------



## Rheumatoid (Mar 3, 2016)

piersuk said:


> None of the above charge any sort of surcharge for FULL/FULL though you may loose out (or perhaps gain) on exchange rates and because you HAVE to pay with Credit Card a exchange rate fee, unless you have a Spanish Credit card


There are cards without foreign transaction / withdrawal fees. I just got one from the Halifax.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Another little tip is to take pictures of the pickup mileage and the mileage when you hand the car back. I just use phone camera. As you do we always have a good check for damage. Also check the spare wheel. :sunglasses::sunglasses::sunglasses::sunglasses::sunglasses::sunglasses:


----------

